# rudee 06/09



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Fished a little tonight on the out going. Got one small speck in the back then netted some peanut bunker and fished the bridge,nothing. On the way back in decided to drift the island and picked up some small blues before heading to the ramp.All fish caught on a green curly tail.
MATT


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

sounds like fun- good bait gatheringtrip !


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

skiffisher said:


> Fished a little tonight on the out going. Got one small speck in the back then netted some peanut bunker and fished the bridge,nothing. On the way back in decided to drift the island and picked up some small blues before heading to the ramp.All fish caught on a green curly tail.
> MATT


Guess you got some bait for tommorrow!


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*Not exactly*

All fish lived to fight another day, except the bunker they never live


----------

